# Bear on I-185



## Rulo (Jan 21, 2014)

I was rolling down I-185 southbound about a mile south of I-85 today and saw what appeared to be a dead bear on the right shoulder of the interstate.        

I should have stopped but didnt.    Can anyone confirm whether or not its a bear or a pig? 

Look for it and advise.....it was there as of 5 PM today......


----------



## WestGaJohn (Jan 21, 2014)

I will look tomorrow & see if it's still there.  I live pretty close to that area.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 21, 2014)

Rulo said:


> I was rolling down I-185 southbound about a mile south of I-85 today and saw what appeared to be a dead bear on the right shoulder of the interstate.
> 
> I should have stopped but didnt.    Can anyone confirm whether or not its a bear or a pig?
> 
> Look for it and advise.....it was there as of 5 PM today......



its a feral hog. I saw it this morning too. southbound between lower big springs rd underpass and hwy 27 exit on the right hand side.  

that said, back in about 2002/03/04 there was a black bear hit in the same area. 



T


----------



## Rulo (Jan 22, 2014)

Throwback said:


> its a feral hog. I saw it this morning too. southbound between lower big springs rd underpass and hwy 27 exit on the right hand side.
> 
> that said, back in about 2002/03/04 there was a black bear hit in the same area.
> 
> ...



Did you stop and look at it? It looked like a bear...


----------



## Throwback (Jan 22, 2014)

Sigh

T


----------



## WestGaJohn (Jan 22, 2014)

Good to know.

I saw a feral hog hit near the RR tracks in Cordele last year.  It was so big I know someone's vehicle had to have been totalled.  

Not many hogs around here......yet anyway.


----------



## WestGaJohn (Jan 22, 2014)

Here's your bear.


----------



## joshpetty1980 (Jan 22, 2014)

thats a funny lookin bear


----------



## Throwback (Jan 22, 2014)

that car hit that bear so hard it turned him into a hog!

t


----------



## Rulo (Jan 22, 2014)

Hahahahhaa   !!!!!I love this forum!!!!!


----------



## WestGaJohn (Jan 23, 2014)

I feel sad that I have nothing better to do than photo road kill.  Pray for me.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 23, 2014)

WestGaJohn said:


> I feel sad that I have nothing better to do than photo road kill.  Pray for me.



You beat me to it. I was going to get a pic this morning.   Lol


T


----------



## Whiteeagle (Jan 23, 2014)

That bear, I mean boar was there Monday when I went to Columbus. Sometimes MY keyboard don't spell good either! lol


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 23, 2014)

Throwback said:


> You beat me to it. I was going to get a pic this morning.   Lol
> 
> 
> T



How far is that from Acworth


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 23, 2014)

Hey, its been cold out......that hog dont look half bad


----------



## Greg45 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hey it could be one of them there Government experiments they call it a bear hog


----------



## Throwback (Jan 24, 2014)

I don't even know where Acworth is

T


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 25, 2014)

Throwback said:


> I don't even know where Acworth is
> 
> T



You should get out more.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Jan 25, 2014)

You can't get there from here, of from there either!


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 26, 2014)

bfriendly said:


> Hey, its been cold out......that hog dont look half bad



It looks like it may bave been field dressed?


----------



## elfiii (Jan 26, 2014)

Throwback said:


> its a feral hog. I saw it this morning too. southbound between lower big springs rd underpass and hwy 27 exit on the right hand side.
> 
> that said, back in about 2002/03/04 there was a black bear hit in the same area.
> 
> ...





You need to do everything in your power to keep them from moving further South. That's the last thing I need!


----------



## dick7.62 (Mar 2, 2014)

TopherAndTick said:


> It looks like it may bave been field dressed?



I hit one one time and I was doing about 60.  It field dressed him and almost totaled my truck.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 2, 2014)

Sup!


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 2, 2014)

We got them on Trail cam in Pine Mt. Valley already Lee.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Mar 2, 2014)

It's ManBearPig! I'm serial, it really is.


----------

